# Extra Dutch Passion Blueberry seeds.



## Oldmaneddie (Oct 29, 2009)

Mods, please delete if this is not appropriate.

I`m a member at RIU, but figured I`d post here as well. I have a few extra blueberry seeds that I want to get rid of.

If anyone`s interested. PM or send an email to *I might be a cop*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2009)

Read site rules the mods will be deleting we dont trade seeds amongst our members or sell go to 1 of the other MJ sites trhat does.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2009)

As Ozzy says, you should read the site rules...besides, aren't those DP Blueberry the ones that are going hermie?

Closing this thread.


----------

